# Ruby Modern Lodge Sweater, crochet



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Toot, toot. :sing:

I finished it and it turned out just as I had hoped.:banana02:
I have finished my sweater and I love the color play, the collar, the lightweight sweater feel. 

You can see a photo in Crochetville's--> show and tell.

http://www.crochetville.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1988161#post1988161

Yarn now available at Knitting warehouse.com. ( http://www.knitting-warehouse.com/index.html )
A knit pdf pattern of my sweater is available on the Amazing yarn page at Knitwarehouse.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

You did a great job!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ooooo I like that. Very nice!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The colours ARE great! Very nice!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Thank you all.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Very pretty indeed  The deep rich colors are wonderful!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

shepmom said:


> Toot, toot. :sing:
> 
> I finished it and it turned out just as I had hoped.:banana02:
> I have finished my sweater and I love the color play, the collar, the lightweight sweater feel.
> ...


Boy, that's nice.
Good job!

stef


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Very Pretty!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I'm wearing it today. For those of you in colder climates than NC...it provides lots of warmth, too. ...sweating...whew... LOL.

Also, it's the first non-superwash woolie that doesn't make me itch. No scratchiness! Feels good next to the skin. If it shrinks a little with washing, it'll fit better as I did make it larger than I really needed. The sleeve length would have have been better as the pattern called for 19 inches and I added an inch. But as you wear it with the neck opening and shoulder dimension( I went with 5 inches each shoulder) it pulls down by gravity. Still OK it goes to the beginning of my thumb on my hand. There's one more color in this LB line that says try me....bwg. Maybe, next year.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

That's beautiful! Wow!!


----------

